
EBay’s Svpply Brings A Daily Catalog Of Personalized Product Recommendations - swohns
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/20/ebays-svpply-brings-a-daily-catalog-of-personalized-product-recommendations-to-your-iphone-via-new-app-want/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
adamilardi
Great job guys

